# Fuel tank mod



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Since I'll be down a bit I thought about foaming the fuel tank. I looked at the pics but it does not really describe how to get it out. Should I just go by the manual or do y'all have some tricks. I already got the right rear junk put of the way.LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Follow the manual, my friend.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

should I do it or not? How many others have done it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i would if i were more motivated or had thought about it when i had the bike apart more.
i hate all the mud and rocks I carry around with me..


----------



## TorontoBronco (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys, fill me in on this mod. I've heard it referred to, but can't quite get specifics. Is this for that thoughful catch guard on the tank the Kawasaki Engineers should of put with the opening down?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

See if this can help you out man:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1669


----------



## TorontoBronco (May 26, 2009)

Thanks,

That's what I though it would look like.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

No problem


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

PITA not worth it IMO 10 out of 10 on the difficulty factor. I have the rear fenders off and the electrical tray out but I am not even going to attempt to take the tank and shroud out. I am going to use the shop vac and get all the gunk that I can out and just foam the top and through the bottom holes.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Been waiting on replies but got none so I will add one myself. This could be worth while if you just wanted something to do and I thought that since I am down waiting on parts it was something I wanted to do but now IMO it is not a value added mod.


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

when i take my bike apart fo the rebuild i am going to do this i cant stand cleaning that shroud out, its a pita!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

can it not be foamed while on the bike still? if you foam the parts that you can get to while its still on there its better than nothing and would still be an easy thing to do


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I foamed it while it was still on the bike. I was not going through the hassel of taking the tank out. I wonder how he got his bolts back in after he foamed his in the pics,unless his bolts are in different places than mine. I had to foam over mine and now if the tank ever does have to come out I'll have to drill through the foam to access them.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what did you use the stuff in the spray can?


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah I used the spray can kind, but I had to take appart the tank because all the dirt and rocks would not come out, the only thing is that I accidenatlly put the roll down sensor upside down, and took me two days to figure it out, you could imagine I was almost considering buying a new gas pump cause I could not find out the problem


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

im going to try the can stuff tomorrow, im tired of the dang dirt and rocks


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

I did mine a couple weeks ago and it really helps. It was very easy. Just give it a few days to dry. I let it dry for two days and it still leaked out of the drains in the bottom on my ride and made a bit of a mess.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

did the mess clean up??? i didnt know it took that long to dry


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a thought: Maybe you could tape over all the holes and spray and wait a couple of days. Maybe it wouldn't make a mess all over your frame/diff/a-arms...my .02


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

thats s good idea, that way i can still ride


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

One of these days I may get to this mod, but the foam looks like S#$T IMO. I thought about using RTV silicone or just your average clear silicone. I know it would take more time and money but i think it would end up looking better. Everyone ever tried something other than foam?


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

ya i used rtv silicone but it didnt hold. u want to cut the lip of the heatshield then get a tube of urethane adhsive like they use 4 windshields and glue the cover to the tank


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you can paint the foam black and you will never see it


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

I painted the foam black and you cant see it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i just did mine and cut it flush with the edge and painted it black it turned out good i will post pics later. you wouldnt notice it unless your looking under the rear tire rite at it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Anyone just try cutting more drain holes in it? I tried the foam mod but it's messy and a PITA ended up taking it back out...I ordered a new tank (mine was warped) and thinking of just cutting big drain holes in it...


----------

